# BFN



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there...

I was on Clomid in May but had a month off in June because DH was going to be away during crucial   time so we decided with clinic not to waste the lovely   pills.

As it turns out, DH returned from being away early and we manage some . I didn't use any OPK sticks so I don't know when I ovulated but I think there is a good chance it was that day or the day after.

My cycles are usually 28 to 30 days long (you can see where I'm going with this can't you, and yes, I know I'm an    for getting in a tiz).

I do know that when you're on Clomid it can lengthen your cycles, so I assume the first month you're off it it can also lengthen them.

I have absolutley no   symptoms, which is unheard of for me. I usually have AF pains for at least four days leading up to the dreaded arrival. It feel like AF is never going to arrive and I'm desperate to crack on with my next round of Clomid.

You know what I'm going to ask you now, don't you.

How long would you girls wait before testing. My Dh wanted me to test this morning but I have managed to resist. I have no pg symptoms either, except needing to pee a lot, but I have rather a sensitive bladder at the best of times  .

What do you think?


Thanks for your advice.

Juniper


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

What CD are you on now?

  for that  

xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm only on CD31 (My ticker is one day out). Last month cycle was 28 days.

Thanks for replying and for


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If your longest cycle has been 30 days & you're on cd31 now then I would test.  Fingers crossed its good news !! 

If its sadly BFN & still no AF shows up then I would leave 2-3 days and test again...if still nothing then give your consultant a call.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I was told by my cons that you shouldn't have a cycle longer than 35 days so I'd test today and then test again in a couple of days


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks so much Natasha and Binty.

You know that was the answer I wanted to hear.

Have got a meeting with my boss this afternoon, so I might pick up a HPT on my way home from work and do it tomorrow morning.

Like you Natasha, I've stopped keeping any at home because I was - literally - peeing my money away on them  

I feel so unpregnant that I think I already know the answer...it's just exciting to get to CD31 and for the first time in my life have no AF signs. 

Thanks again


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Juniper, lots of   to you.

Keep us posted
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck from me too!      

Clomid shortened my cycle so I'd definitely test if I were you


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

good luck hope you get good news              

shara


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks very much for your  

Think I'm going to feel like a right silly idiot though. Every month I always find some reason, symptom or sign for this being IT.

Fingers crossed though, as it is techinically possible and I have been a very good girl and haven't done a pregnancy test for months and months (because I've been menopausing on Lupron ).

   [br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 12:59Well, I chickened out of testing today cos I think in my heart of hearts I know the answer and I can't face feeling like an idiot for buying a test and getting a BFN.

It's quite nice having hope and I don't want to put an end to that yet. I've changed my ticker to an ultra conservative 33 day cycle...

I'm going to leave it at least until Sunday, but wouldn't be surprised if AF shows up soon.

Thanks for your advice and encouragement.

Good news is that at least I can get started on my next round of Clomid straight away, so I hope I won't feel too disappointed if AF arrives or I get a BFN.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well  Juniper, I hope nasty AF stays away

   xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Good Luck Juniper.
I did the same, kept making excuses not to test, finally tested saturday, it was of course a BFN!  Started on round 2 of clomid and will ovulate when i am in Florida, so will be having some American style BMS (with my English hubby!!)

Julia x


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks girls.

Coxy...sorry about your BFN.

Fingers crossed for us both for our second Clomid cycle and enjoy that American BMS.

I've just heard my friend's husband is dying so am feeling very


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Juniper thats sad   xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

very sorry to hear that juniper 

xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a miracle. He needed a heart and lung transplant and was literally at death's door. They found one that was a good match almost immediately, the operation went well and now I am just praying that things continue to improve for him.

They only do about one heart and lung transplant a year where he lives, so it is miraculous that a donor came up just when he needed it.

Thanks for all your good wishes. I am mentally transmitting them to my friend and her husband.

Still no sign of AF. Very frustrated because I want to get going on next round of clomid and all the while my hopes are raising higher and higher.

I will ring the clinic on monday and ask them if still no AF. My cycles were regular and fine before I took the lupron and the clomid. Sometimes I feel as if I've taken a step back not forward since I started treatment.

The BMJ's Best Treatments website says the hormone treatment that i've had for my endo will make absolutely no difference to my fertility problems...don't know they didn't lazer it instead.

Sorry to moan. Important thing is to keep enjoying life as much as possibly can and make the most of everything.
[br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 16:29It's Sunday and still no AF and still no pg symptoms.

I can't help hoping but common sense tells me that my cycle has just been messed up by going on and off the Clomid.

I have decided to change my ticker again so this month's cycle is 36 days just to try to stop myself testing cos I can't face a BFN. Will be bad enough if AF starts, but there will be some consolation if I haven't gone out and bought a test.

I will ring the clinic on Tuesday if still no AF.

Why are our bodies so cruel to us like this?[br]Posted on: 25/06/06, 14:50Think AF pains are starting - sorry to bore you with minute-by-minute detail.
I'm such a silly twit.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Juniper, hang on in there        keep us posted xxxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Any new yet hun?

Mads xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Flowerpot.

Still no AF but no symptoms either. If nothing by Wednesday I think I will have to bite the bullet and do a test. [br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 12:23Thanks Mads,

No news yet. Still feel totally symptomless  and can feel myself heading for a big fall.

Think the best medicine may be to try and have a little chuckle at myself - thinking of changing my user name to Cries Wolf .

What do you think?

My poor DH is NEVER going to believe it if we ever do get a BFP because I've been convinced so many times.

AF is not the end of the world AF is not the end of the world AF is not the end of the world AF is not the end of the world

Who am I kidding?


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm new on here, so I hope you don't mind me answering but I would definitely have tested by now.

My first cycle of clomid, my AF was late and I only did a HPT so that when I rang the clinic to see what was going on, I could tell them it was a BFN but it was a BFP.

If you get a BFN then you can contact the clinic and get on with your next round of clomid and if it is a BFP, then you can enjoy it.

Good luck with what ever you decide to do


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you Lisa...very grateful for you input.

Do you know if you can just go ahead and take Clomid even if AF hasn't started, as long as you know its BFN?

Does clomid get everything started for you again? If it does, I think I will test. I'm just trying to avoid having a BFN and having to wait ages for AF to start so I can get going again.

I am also going to my friend's babies' first birthday part on Thursday and am hoping to avoid a BFN or AF too near to the party.

Thanks again for responding.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I wouldn't start the clomid without having a bleed first.  Although some consultants may advice some women with very irregular cycles to just start clomid whenever, many others will prescribe something eg noresterone or provera to trigger a bleed to then start the clomid.

Personally I wouldn't start your next cycle of clomid without first speaking to your consultant and/or GP to get their advice.

I know how difficult it is when you don't want to see a BFN but you may be wrong & its a BFP...I think you need to test and if still BFN and no bleed then contact your clinic.

Good luck & fingers crossed 
Natasha


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks very much Natasha...certainly won't do anything without okay of clinic.

Will do test too.

Thanks very much for your advice and


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

I have to agree with Natasha.  I wouldn't start it without a bleed, without the clinics consent.  I know a few people need AF triggering before they can start their next cycle.

Good luck with the test


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

Thank you all so much for holding my hand over the last week while I have been doing my nut  .

AF still  hasn't shown, but I was feeling so miserable (had hysterics over nothing) last night that I decided it couldn't get anyworse and that it was time to face the music.

It was a BFN (surprise, surprise) but I feel fine about it. Thought I would be devastated.

Had a huge row with DH before I did the test and was thinking that we were going to split up, but after I did the test he took me out to dinner and we had a good old chat and now I am swooning in love with him again.

Things I have learnt from this latest episode:

1) There is no shame in testing if AF is really late.
2) Waiting so long to test doesn't actually help - won't wait so long next time.
3) I would like to stop focusing on ttc so much - still haven't quite worked out how to do that, but the thought is there.
4) You guys are reeeeaaalllly patient.
5) Not being pregnant is not the end of the world for me.

Thanks again for all your help.

Wishing us all lots of love and luck


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Juniper - sounds like you've been having a really rough time.  I'm glad you and dh have made up - it's important to get the support to get through this.  Sorry about the   also - but at least now you know and can focus on the next month - wishing you lots of fairydust


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Pocketmonkey.
Have some    yourself.


----------

